# Converting To Sikhism



## Sarahlou (Feb 27, 2011)

I am an English woman who wants to convert to Sikhism. I have looked at the Abrahamic faiths of Islam, Judaism, and Christianity in great depth, and feel uncomfortable with the countless attrocities committed in their names throughout the ages. Although the internet is awash with information about how to convert to Christianity and Islam, there is very little information about converting to Sikhism. One of the main questions I have is regarding the dress code for female sikhs-how are they supposed to dress?
Any information would be very welcome.


----------



## findingmyway (Feb 27, 2011)

Sarahlou ji,
welcomekaur
Being a Sikh means being a learner. The most important part of being a Sikh is studying the philosophy in the Guru Granth Sahib ji and endeavouring to put that in practice. Feel free to browse through the forum the forum and ask questions as you go along. The new to Sikhism section and Sikh, Sikhi, Sikhism section may be especially useful for you. Take things one step at a time at a pace that suits you. As far as dress code goes, Sikhism is not a dogmatic faith with a list of do's and dont's but a pragmatic way of life. The only requirement for dress is that it is decent! You may also find this other thread useful as it poses the same question and has a good answer;
http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/new-to-sikhism/29501-how-do-i-convert-to-sikhism.html


----------



## Archived_Member16 (Feb 27, 2011)

*source:* http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/new-to-sikhism/26460-how-do-you-become-a-sikh.html


*How do you become a Sikh?* 

Simply by following the path laid down by the Sikh Gurus; by following Gurbani - the words of the Gurus as written in the Sikh holy Granth called the Guru Granth Sahib. You can find the original text and translations in most popular languages on the web. See the article Gurbani online for links to websites. 

Before wearing the Guru's bana or uniform and representing the Guru, you will need to understand the Guru's rules. You can only do this if you learn the Guru's basic rules: 

*Rule 1*: Simran and Sewa: Simran is the reciting of Lord's name; read the Mool mantar; learn it; practise it in your life. Remember God; see Him/Her in everyone and everywhere. Study the Japji sahib step by step; learn one pauri or step each week; take your time learn the words; understand the words; understand the meaning; contemplate the words. Do sewa - volunteer free service in the community or for friends or relations; feel good about doing Simran and Sewa; accept it as part of God's way. Find holy Sikh sangat - Other wise Sikh people who follow the path of the Guru. Share Simran and Sewa with them and attend activities together as much as you can. Only keep their company if they take you towards the Guru - If they don't change the sangat until you find the right company. 

*Rule 2*: Three pillars - Guru Nanak formalised three basic guidelines for Sikhs: Naam Japna (focus of God), Kirat Karni (honest living) and Vand Chakna (sharing with others). Read about these and follow them. Naam Japna and Simran are very similar; Listen to Kirtan; understand the words; do kirtan if you can; join in; say the words; understand the meaning; think about what the Guru is saying. See Kirtan websites to download kirtan or go to article - Listen to kirtan to listen, read and sing the Guru's words. Read about history of the Gurus to understand their ways and how their sacrifices are remembered even today. 

*Rule 3*: Make life changes - Start subduing the five evils within. We all have these and we need to restrain them - kam (Lust); krodh (Rage or uncontrolled anger); lobh (Greed); moh (Attachment or emotional attachment) and ahankar (ego). Don't left them control you - You should control them. Also, embrace the Five virtues as ordained by the Gurus - Sat (Truth), Santokh (Contentment), Daya (Compassion), Nimrata (Humility) and Pyare (Love). Make concrete changes in your life and in your attitudes taking these guidelines into account. 

*Rule 4*: Prepare to take Amrit: Start wearing some of the 5Ks, wear Bana, and start looking like a Sikh of the Guru. Only do this if you have the thought of the Guru in your heart. Otherwise the physical gear is just a waste. 

*Rule 5*: Become a Khalsa - Contact a local Gurdwara or another Sikh and arrange to take Khanda-ke-pahul - Guru Gobind Singh's baptism vows. 

_*source: wikisikhi.com*_​ 

****************************************************************************************​ 

*FOR FURTHER INFORMATION: *


http://www.gurmat.info/sms/smspublications/introductiontosikhism2/

The above website contains 125 short questions & answers from the book *"Introduction to Sikhism"* by Dr. Gobind Singh Mansukhani


----------

